
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
nartz
Can anyone share anecdotally if companies are reaching out, and the success
rate of these types of threads?

~~~
itsdrewmiller
FWIW I post in the hiring thread and also review this one for potential
candidates. (Found one so far from this month to reach out to, but usually
find zero - I think in total we have reached out three times.) We aren't
hiring remote-to-start though - if those companies are perusing this thread I
could imagine a much higher outreach rate.

------
jillianschuller
Location: Chicago

Remote: Currently am, but up for anything

Willing to relocate: No thanks, just got here a month ago

Technologies: Zapier Zapier Zapier, HTML/CSS/JS, UI/UX, learning Ruby/Rails,
Sketch, FB Ads Manager

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jillian-
schuller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jillian-schuller/),
[https://www.spaceflight.digital](https://www.spaceflight.digital)

Email: jillian@spaceflight.digital

More of a generalist than a dev - have been building websites/digital
marketing campaigns in politics and advocacy for the last 2+ years.
Technically minded, client facing, and moderately alright at foosball.

~~~
mattmg83
Welcome to Chicago. Also not a dev, looking for an interesting challenge to
throw myself into. Built a few side projects, vc by day, mattmg83.guthub.io

PM if interested to meet people in Chicago (trying to do a monthly group happy
hour thing)

------
gzli
Location: Greater Seattle area.

Remote: Flexible (Held previous remote positions).

Willing to relocate: West coast, USA only.

Technologies: Vue.js, React.js, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL (and SQLite), Webpack, CSS pre-processors, Java.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/10dbqzlcLma-
nvLBHPKWo2oDz5oo...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10dbqzlcLma-
nvLBHPKWo2oDz5ooAPo6i/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://el-ghazali.com](https://el-ghazali.com)

Email: abdelgzali@gmail.com

A FRONT-END ENGINEER THAT'S FULL STACK CAPABLE, I SPECIALIZE IN BUILDING WEB
APPLICATIONS.

------
javcasas
Location: Ecuador

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, PureScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, Python/Django,
PostgreSQL, Cardano/Smart Contracts, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [http://www.dssti.com/CV.pdf](http://www.dssti.com/CV.pdf)

github: [https://github.com/javcasas](https://github.com/javcasas)

Email: javcasas@gmail.com

Software consultant with a background on web development and embedded systems.

Looking for a remote contract in Finance and/or Fullstack Functional
Programming.

Learner, ability to work on tight deadlines, low overhead, high throughput.

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience in Multimedia
Information Retrieval, Computer Vision and Machine Learning

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN), Python (NumPy,
SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene), ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal
Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMourao_CV.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
phant0mas
Location: Greece

Remote: Yes, prefer.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: 3+ Years of software engineering, 1+ in back-end, NodeJS,
Express, Python, C, C++, Embedded C, Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/manolis-
ragkousis-74801762](https://www.linkedin.com/in/manolis-ragkousis-74801762)

Email: ragkousism@gmail.com

Experienced in remote work, can analyze requirements, design systems and bring
them to completion. I want to be challenged, learn new things, grow as an
engineer and work on things that will help a lot of people. :)

------
c-smile
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: Sciter ([https://sciter.com](https://sciter.com)) based desktop
and mobile HTML/CSS UI.

Platforms: Windows, MacOS, Linux, Android, iOS.

If you need to create efficient multiplatform HTML/CSS application, or to port
exiting native or Electron application please contact me at andrew@sciter.com

Sciter allows to use flexible HTML/CSS to create slim native applications
without overweight of Electron, Qt and other multiplatform frameworks.

I am an author of the Sciter Engine.

------
catabyte
Location: Palo Alto, CA (SF-SJ corridor)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product Management and Product Marketing: NLP, Big Data, SaaS
Enterprise, ML, AI, social, CRM, Agile. Experienced in PMing products with
most common tech stacks.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sfcat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sfcat/)

Email: catevz [ at ]gmaildotcom

My passion is helping companies find the product strategy that fits their
heart and optimizing processes to deliver on it. My references will all tell
you that I’m a high-throughput, high-energy leader and voracious consumer of
information, who enjoys rolling my sleeves up to get the job done as well as
leading others. With a full-spectrum background in product management-product
marketing-marketing, my specialty is startups and restarts, where you need to
wear a lot of hats and do whatever it takes to make the company successful.

Buzzwords: Corporate strategy, competitive analysis, product vision and
roadmap, public speaking and evangelism, analyst relations, product marketing,
agile development, certified ScrumMaster, enterprise applications, mobile,
cognitive computing, machine learning, AI, text analytics, NLP (natural
language processing), search, social media, social CRM, social analytics, big
data, cloud, semantic technologies.

Also: Legos. Lots of Legos.

------
enriquenovoa
Location: San Francisco, CA (and North Bay).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: • Exceptional: JavaScript - React - Redux - HTML5 - CSS3 Git /
Github - RESTful API • Proficient: Node.js - Express - SQL/NoSQL - Sequelize /
PostgreSQL - MongoDB - Cloud Firestore - Axios - Socket.io - Webpack - Heroku
- TDD (Mocha, Chai, Enzyme, Jest) - Babel - OAuth - Expo.io - SVG • Familiar:
Python - Ruby on Rails - React Native - GraphQL - AWS - Sass - Less - Bulma -
Three.js - UX Design - Bootstrap - jQuery - Balsamiq - Sketch • Collaboration:
Slack - Asana - Trello

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/enrique-
novoa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/enrique-novoa/)

Email: luisenriquenovoa@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/enriquenov](https://github.com/enriquenov)

Portfolio: [http://enriquenovoa.com/](http://enriquenovoa.com/)

After working as a Marketing Assistant and Graphic Designer for years, I moved
to the San Francisco Bay Area, and re-discovered my passion for learning,
building things and finding solutions by coding. That's why I dedicated myself
and studied intensively for the past 3 years in order to transition from Web
Design to Software Engineering.

Now that I'm a Full Stack Software Engineer, I'm seeking to reach my full
potential, keep on learning at a fast pace and use that knowledge to make a
meaningful positive impact in any team I work with.

~~~
noetix
Location: QLD, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, Serverless, AWS, React, Redux, Vue, Angular, PHP, and
everything else you pick up with 14 years of experience.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
joyce/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-joyce/)

Email: im@alex-joyce.com

Github: [https://github.com/noetix](https://github.com/noetix)

14 years experience, 2 years building serverless platforms, 6 years building
single-page-apps, and 2 years working remotely.

Recently authored a middy middleware
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/@middy/http-response-
serialize...](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@middy/http-response-serializer)

Available immediately.

------
johnferro
2txt NLG | Backend Developer | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE

About us: 2txt offers natural language generation as a service: we transform
structured data into natural, human-readable text. We’re a small but growing
team that tackles challenging natural language processing problems, creating
innovative solutions at the intersection of linguistics, computer science, and
artificial intelligence. As a software developer at 2txt you will work closely
with our computational linguists to extend and improve our text generation
software.

About you: You love to implement and optimize interesting algorithms in areas
such as parsing, compiler theory, and automated theorem proving. You enjoy the
benefits of programming in high-level languages such as Python, but aren’t
afraid to move down to lower-level languages when the need arises. You want to
help shape the fundamental and cutting edge technologies that a fast growing
company is developing. You desire the opportunity to explore and work on
topics across a diverse range of disciplines from computational linguistics
and QA automation to grammar writing and developing client facing APIs.

If you could be described by some of these statements then 2txt is the right
place for you! Email us at jobs@2txt.de

~~~
danra
You're probably looking for this thread instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19281834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19281834)

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes, including internationally

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Expert with Adobe Captivate
and Articulate Storyline, some HTML & CSS, some Adobe Creative, and great with
the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack, Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
know a little Rails and am proud of my Angular SPA, you should probably not
hire me to code for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about enabling
& empowering customers, partners, and employees—someone who can tackle your
training, learning & development, and people strategy functions. From
elearning to ILT to experiential learning (e.g. hands-on labs), I ensure
people have the tools, skills, and knowledge they need to thrive at work. If
you're looking for a tech-savvy L&D professional skilled at building high-
impact programs, let's chat so I can hear about your priorities and see if
there's a good fit.

------
lbrito
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, RSpec, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker,
AWS, Heroku, Javascript, Vue.js, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Java, C

Github: [https://github.com/lbrito1](https://github.com/lbrito1)

Blog: [http://codedeposit.wordpress.com](http://codedeposit.wordpress.com) /
[https://medium.com/@lbrito](https://medium.com/@lbrito)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GQcNvmAd2nAfLNrArvfmroomZff...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GQcNvmAd2nAfLNrArvfmroomZffVOiL2/view?usp=sharing).

Email: lbrito@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardo-mendes-
brito/?locale=en...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardo-mendes-
brito/?locale=en_US)

Hi, I've been working as a full-stack developer for the last 4 years. Before
that I got a BSc and MSc on Computer Science. My thesis involved quite a lot
of statistics, which was interesting.[1] I enjoy doing back-end stuff but
would also love to get back to some more math/algorithms-intensive software
development.

[1] Available here
[https://repositorio.ufpe.br/handle/123456789/17390](https://repositorio.ufpe.br/handle/123456789/17390)

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework

• Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB

• Cloud: AWS | Azure | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Rust, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)
Currently I'm working on [http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io) but I'm available
for interesting work.

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard Open source contributions: [https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
parthnagori
Hi, I am a Master’s student in Computer Science with a specialization track in
Data Science at North Carolina State University and will be graduating in May
’19. I have 3+ years of experience in building, designing and managing
Web/Mobile platforms, Backend applications, Machine Learning pipelines, and
Deep Learning Architectures.

I am interested in distributed systems, machine learning, highly scalable
software systems, and writing quality code, currently looking for Full-time
roles in Software Development/Data Science starting May '19.

Work Authorization: Authorized to work in the US on OPT, will require
sponsorship in the future.

Location: Raleigh, NC, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

1) Programming Languages: Python, Ruby, C, C++, SQL, Java

2) Web Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Flask, JavaScript, JQuery, HTML, CSS,
D3.js, Nokogiri,

3) Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis,

4) Tools and Frameworks: AWS EMR, Apache Spark, AWS Sagemaker, TensorFlow,
Keras, Pandas, Zookeeper, Docker, Git, Heroku, OpenShift, AWS S3, OpenXML,
RESTful APIs

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/parthnagori](http://bit.ly/parthnagori)

Email: pnagori@ncsu.edu, nagori.parth@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/parthnagori](https://github.com/parthnagori)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-
nagori](https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-nagori)

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend/fullstack web dev (Ruby/Rails mostly, but open
to new stacks)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe (US Citizen with EU work permit)

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, API design, API integrations, TDD/BDD Learning:
Elixir, Elm, open to new stacks.

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Social worker turned coder. (Former policy researcher, community organizer,
youth worker.) Proficient with Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JS, API design, TDD/BDD.
Know my way around devops with Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Heroku, etc.
Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are mission-
driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side projects
on the front page of HN and led year+ long development projects doing a fair
amount of project management and mentoring along with coding.

------
autokatalyst
Location: New York Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

Experience in the following domains: Quantitative Finance, Insurance
Technology, Recycling & Waste Management Technology

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm very passionate and super motivated Frontend Developer. I enjoy a good
challenge and professional growth. I can become a net-positive asset on your
team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've been published by
freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-
mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-mod...). I've
been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some things
([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few projects
([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
patricky468
Location: New Tapei City, Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript(React.j, Angular.Js, JQuery, Node.js),
HTML5/CSS3, MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, Perl, Bash, C++. Limited exprience in
C#, python, and QT

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P_AXq55j_9RcqZBBEPst5cFjfN...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P_AXq55j_9RcqZBBEPst5cFjfNCLB5DH)

Email: patricky468@gmail.com

=== I'm looking for any software engineer/developer/devops position but I have
been focused on backend/full stack in the past. I'm an US citizen as well as
Taiwanese so no VISA is needed for either country. My github where I make
random tools that I need but can't find page:
[https://github.com/sleepingkirby/](https://github.com/sleepingkirby/)

I highly recommend butWhyMod browser extension if you're looking into my
github page and hate modals in webpages. It tries it's best to remove it all
and should get rid of 70~80% of them. Will work on a more fool-proof method if
there's enough interest.

------
dogcomplex
Location: Victoria, BC

Remote: Yes, (preferred, 4 years experience)

Willing to relocate: Maybe? Probably not

Technologies: React (JS+Native), PHP, MySQL, Python, NodeJS, Phalcon, Lint,
Git, Jest, Enzyme, Docker, Confluence, Jira, REST APIs, MVC Frameworks, HTML5,
SASS, UI/UX

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-
koch-156aa026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-koch-156aa026/)

Résumé: [http://tinyurl.com/y4ldwvws](http://tinyurl.com/y4ldwvws)

Email: warren koch at gm

\----- Looking for Roles:

Intermediate/Senior PHP Framework/API Dev \- Been designing advanced CMS
systems and web portals for 5 years now. Know my way around.

Intermediate React Web/Native (or other JS framework) \- Been developing on
full Docker/NPM/React-Native-Web setup since last summer, and liking it a lot

Junior/Intermediate Solidity/Cryptocurrency Dev \- Lots of tinkering,
developed an arbitrage trading bot, years in the space and very interested

Intermediate UI/UX Developer / Data Architect / Front-End Dev \- preferred
role, as looking to pivot into more design work \- Did design side for most of
my projects (web design, stakeholder consultations, community management,
art). Heavy experience designing REST APIs. Strong artistic eye. \- Ideally
suited as dual designer and interface developer

Anything related to Voting or Recommendation Systems! \- Years of Masters
degree and spare time research on voting systems and built my own extensively-
used hybrid weighted public/expert voting system

------
edgarmagdaleno
Location: Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C / C++, GDB, virtualization, Haxe, NodeJS, Full-stack,
HTML, CSS, RESTful APIs, Mongo, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh..).

Email: edgarmv97@gmail.com

Experience: Google (full-time, internship), Gameloft (full-time)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-
magdaleno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-magdaleno/)

Looking for a remote or new grad position (graduating June 2019). I did kernel
development during my internship at Google, I built a simple native compiler,
I've done some CTFs (hackthebox) and binary exploitation. Love anything
security / Linux related.

I would require VISA sponsorship, either TN (easier to get, available to
Mexicans) or H-1B. I already went to the process of getting a J1 for my
internship, which makes me a lot more comfortable with the process.

------
decktech
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Possibly

I currently freelance for companies in various tech industries, doing hardware
and electrical engineering, firmware, mechanical design, backend software, and
cloud infrastructure. I have experience designing and manufacturing prosumer
equipment, building autonomous vehicles, and building 3D mapping vehicles
(LIDAR, cameras, GPS, sensor fusion, etc.)

Technologies:

AV/GIS/Sensor Tech: LIDAR, GPS, Camera arrays, IMU, Sensor fusion, Vehicle
control (CAN)

Embedded Hardware: ARM Cortex M0/M3, ATmega, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, SBCs

Software Tech: Python, C/C++, Assembly (ARM/ATmega), Java, Bash, YAML,
Terraform HCL, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, AWS, GCP, git, Vagrant, Linux

CAD/Design Experience: DFM, EAGLE, SolidWorks, Inventor, Fusion360, OnShape,
OpenSCAD, Illustrator, Corel Draw, Inkscape

Lab/Shop Experience: Logic analyzer, Oscilloscope, Microscope, CNC mill, Laser
cutter, Plasma cutter, Shopbot, 3D printing, Welding (MIG/TIG)

Looking to Learn: FPGA, Altium, Creo, open to anything

Resume: [http://kapamaki.net/](http://kapamaki.net/)

Email: hn@kapamaki.net

~~~
323454
You should check out JITx [https://www.jitx.com/](https://www.jitx.com/)

I can connect you if you'd like.

------
divan

      Location: Barcelona, Spain
      Remote: Yes / onsite in Barcelona
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Go (5+ years), Flutter (+long list of other technologies I know, but don't want to ever use is in my CV)
      Résumé/CV: https://divan.dev/cv.pdf, https://divan.dev
      Email: ivan.daniluk@gmail.com
    

Some of my works featured on HN top page:

    
    
      - Visualizing Concurrency in Go: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14224118
      - TXQR: Transfer Data via animated QR codes https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18804767
      - LeftPad and Go: Can tooling help? - https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11396477
    

I'm looking for small teams doing interesting (the more non-typical, the
better) projects. I'm mostly interested in architecture design, server or
mobile Go programming, data analysis/visualization stuff, but also open for
Flutter proposals (no portfolio, yet, sorry).

------
felipeerias
Location: Barcelona, Spain; moving to Kyoto, Japan, in a few months.

Remote: Preferred, I've been working mostly on remote since 2011.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Interaction/UX design, Android, Java, Kotlin, Qt, C++, GTK+, C…

Résumé/CV:
[http://darker.ink/static/media/uploads/cv_felipe_erias_2019....](http://darker.ink/static/media/uploads/cv_felipe_erias_2019.pdf)

Email: felipeerias@gmail.com

—

I am an interaction designer and engineer with 10+ years of professional
experience. A detailed portfolio of my projects is available at:

↝ [http://darker.ink/portfolio](http://darker.ink/portfolio)

My latest work has been researching, designing and prototyping solutions that
make use of direct connectivity between devices. Links:

↝
[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/device_to_device_netw...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/device_to_device_networks/)

↝ [http://darker.ink/blog/mobile-design-with-device-to-
device-n...](http://darker.ink/blog/mobile-design-with-device-to-device-
networks/)

↝
[http://darker.ink/blog/p2p-presentations/](http://darker.ink/blog/p2p-presentations/)

Before that, I worked on the Nokia family of GNU/Linux devices and the GNOME
desktop.

I hold a 5-year degree in Software Engineering and master's degrees in Human-
Computer Interaction and in Interaction Design.

------
phplevin
Position: PHP backend developer

Location: Palo Alto, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Maybe inside California

Technologies: PHP (Yii and some Laravel and Zend), MySql, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, jQuery, Ajax, HTML , CSS, Bootstrap, git, LAMP, some Node.js,
Express and ModgoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksei-
levin-849b10133/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksei-levin-849b10133/)

Email: mail@alekseilevin.com

I have been programming in PHP for 3 years total, 1 year professionally,
mostly I was working with Yii framework and databases MySQL and PostgreSQL. I
also have knowledge of Laravel and Zend. Additionally to PHP I have strong
frontend knowledge of HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, Ajax and some
knowledge of Node.js, Express.js, MongoDB, Socket.io, Swift. As self taught I
have real interest in web development and ability to learn and use new
technologies. Additionally to web development I also have interest in IOS
development and currently working on an app for personal use.

------
wolframhempel
Location: Berlin Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS/Node, Browser and WebGL, Networking and Protocols

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wolframhempel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wolframhempel/)

Email: wolfram@arcentry.com

Hi, I'm Wolfram :-)

I've run deep tech startups, large-scale engineering efforts and build leading
open source projects. I've got a bit of a gap and would love to help someone
get an interesting project of the ground or solve a tough problem.

Some of my projects

\- I've created [https://deepstream.io](https://deepstream.io) \- the leading
realtime data server (6000 Github Stars)

\- I've created [https://arcentry.com/](https://arcentry.com/) \- a 3D cloud
infrastructure planning and monitoring tool, written in Vue and WebGL

\- I've created [http://golden-layout.com/](http://golden-layout.com/) \- a
webapp layout manager (4000 Github stars) and sold it to NASA, JP Morgan, Bank
of America and others

Some of my work experience

\- I've launched [https://deepstreamhub.com](https://deepstreamhub.com) \- a
realtime platform startup. Raised 1.5m in funding and grew it to 16 employees.

\- I used to be a VP of Trading Technology at JP Morgan London

\- I worked extensively in finance and trading, visualisations, networking and
built complex web apps, e.g.
[https://vimeo.com/143728632](https://vimeo.com/143728632)

------
Hasz
Location: Denver Colorado, United States

Remote: Yes, but would prefer local.

Willing to relocate: No

Currently a Physics & Math major at CU Boulder. I've picked up quite a bit of
experience building prototypes. Looking for some type of internship building
prototypes or an analytical work in fintech.

Technologies:

Languages: C (some C++), Python. Have used the STM32F103, ATmega, and ESP8266
families extensively.

Software: Fusion360, KiCAD/Eagle, Mathematica, Photoshop, some SPICE circuit
simulation experience

Hard Skills: machining(manual mill + lathe), PCB design and layout, Some DFM
experience

I built a failed attempt at helping marijuana growers optimize the local
conditions of their grow rooms (CO2, temperature, humidity, light levels etc).
Used an ESP8266 optimized for low power consumption and a WiFi mesh protocol
to network an array of sensors with MQTT and Graphana. Data was centralized
and processed on a Raspberry Pi.

Resume/CV: [https://ethan.id/pdf/CV_US.pdf](https://ethan.id/pdf/CV_US.pdf)

Email: ethan.myers@colorado.edu

------
malux85
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote Only I am a highly experienced (10+ years) Deep
Learning and full stack developer. I built a Drag and Drop Deep Learning
product from scratch, and a Video Analytics and LIDAR security platform from
scratch:

Technologies:

TensorFlow, Cuda, RabbitMQ, Celery, Django, AngularJS, Numpy, Numba, Pandas,
scikit-learn, Thrift, GRPC, Postgres, Cassandra, Hadoop, Cython, PyPy,
Postgres,

Highly experienced in Fully Connected, Convolutional, GANs, Time Series,
Reinforcement Learning, objective function optimization, explore exploit,
topology optimization as well as deploying high performance and horizontally
scalable models and infra.

I'm happy mentoring juniors and doing code reviews too. I have previously led
teams of up to 25 developers having grown the team from a starting point of 3,
myself included.

If you would like to see examples of my work please reach out to me, and I can
show you entire platforms I have written myself functioning

Looking for full-time / part time work to extend my runway

alainr.richardt@gmail.com

------
liordino
Location: Salvador, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but it depends on where

Technologies: C#, C++, OpenGL, SQL Server, GLSL, HLSL. Learning Rust, JS and
React.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/liordino/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/liordino/)

Email: liordinoneto@gmail.com

I work with software development since 2007, and concluded my master degree in
computer science (with an emphasis in computer graphics) in 2015, Thesis deals
with the real-time rendering of NPR (non-photorealistic) water simulated
through particles systems, more specifically with SPH (smoothed particle
hydrodynamics) for interactive systems like video games. You can check it out
here:
[http://seer.ufrgs.br/index.php/jis/article/view/56147](http://seer.ufrgs.br/index.php/jis/article/view/56147)
(includes a video demonstration)

------
switchbak
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin. I also write some Python and
JS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS. Spring and many more.

------
PabloR
Position: Full-stack, front-end or back-end web developer

Location: New York City, USA

Remote: Yes, but prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React / JavaScript ES5/6 / HTML / CSS / SASS / Node / Express /
Knex / Pug / SQL / PostgreSQL / SQLite3 / Git / Github Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgclldaeke06dzf/Regen_Resume_Full_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgclldaeke06dzf/Regen_Resume_Full_Stack_Web_Dev.pdf?dl=0)

Email: Within resume

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/pabloregen

Github: github.com/PabloRegen

Self-taught web dev with 3+ years JavaScript/Node experience who switched from
prior architecture/construction management career. Self-starter with natural
ability to quickly assume new skills and project ownership. Strong critical
thinking and problem-solving skills.

Looking for full-time, part-time, permanent or contract work. Let’s chat.

------
good-idea
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Open to in-house or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Typescript, GraphQL, Node, Python.

Functional programming & TDD

Résumé/CV: [https://www.notion.so/goodidea/Joseph-Thomas-
Resume-a9aef186...](https://www.notion.so/goodidea/Joseph-Thomas-
Resume-a9aef18628494d1aa39e90e6585aa506) Github: [https://www.github.com/good-
idea](https://www.github.com/good-idea)

LA-based full-stack developer. I've worked as a contractor for 7 years with a
variety of projects & clients. Open to contract work or a full-time position.
I'd like to work on an exciting project with an experienced team. I want to
build tools that help others to lead happier, healthier, and more empowered
lives. I'm not interested in crypto, optimizing ad click-through rates, or
harvesting user data.

------
pranavjoneja
Location: East coast, United States

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

I currently work in mobile robotics for mapping and inspection. I have
experience in mechanical design/prototyping and testing in the lab including
vision systems, sensor fusion failure modes, contamination testing etc.

Technologies:

Robotics concepts: SLAM, sensor fusion, EKF, etc.

Sensor Hardware: LIDAR, Stereo cameras, IMU, microphone arrays, quadrature
encoders,

Embedded Hardware: NVIDIA Jetson, various 'single board computers', Raspberry
Pi, Arduino, PIC

Lab experience: logic analyzer, soldering, wiring connectors

CNC Machine shop experience: Mill, lathe, water jet, laser cutter, 3D
printing, mold making

Software languages: Python, MATLAB, C/C++, C#, a little JS, assembly

Software applications: SolidWorks, Meshlab, ANSYS, Fluent, Ardupilot

Looking to learn: PCB design especially on Altium, FPGA basics, DFM

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-
joneja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-joneja/)

Email: altpranavjoneja@gmail.com

~~~
jbowie
Interested in your skillset. Check out this job opportunity in CA:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/python-backend-web-
develo...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/python-backend-web-developer-
software-developer-iii-non-it-at-bio-rad-laboratories-921319545/)

Cheers,

Jeff

------
kroosec
Software Engineer with emphasis on developing systems software on Linux,
primarily in C. Past experience includes using Python and Lua, and I'm
actively learning Go at the moment.

I've contributed in the past to various Open Source projects (Nmap Security
Scanner, Qemu, Linux kernel...) and I've also done some penetration testing
gigs.

Location: Algiers, Algeria.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies/Skills: C, Linux, Python, TCP/IP, Gdb, Valgrind, Git, Go, Lua,
Redis, SQLite, Penetration testing...

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hani-
benhabiles-325b81180/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hani-benhabiles-325b81180/)
(CV on request.)

Email: hani@linux.com

Even if I'm not actively pursuing a new job, please get in touch if you know
about any interesting challenges (Low-level software, performance-constraints,
distributed systems, compilers, embedded, projects in Rust etc,.)

------
ashraaz4u
Location- UAE

Technologies:  Expertise in Requirement Analysis, Designing, Developing,
Implementing and Executing project  Excellent exposure to oracle PL/SQL and
Oracle E –Business Suite (Inventory and Finance Responsibilities)  Highly
experienced in 11i to R12 Conversion - Conversion of different components
(Inventory, OPM, BOM & Routings, AR Interfaces) from Oracle 11i to R12
ExpertiseincreatingcustomconcurrentprogramsandRequestSetsandExecutablesinE–BusinessSuite.
 Code Migration activities using Code packs  Skilled in project
documentation
SoundtechnicalexpertiseinOraclePackagesandProcedures,MicrosoftVisualStudio2010,TelnetColo,
SQL Server 2008, Putty, FTP, Citrix, Conversions and Interfaces  Expertise in
working with the Toad tool (10.6), Quality Center, Cognos 8 Report Developer,
Remedy Tool, Release tool, OBI Reporting tool

Email: Ayesha.raziya01@gmail.com

------
jakejarvis
Location: Boston, Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not, but it's possible ;)

Technologies:

\- Front End: HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (React [Native], Angular, Vue, jQuery,
etc.)

\- Back End: More JavaScript (Node, Express, etc.), Go, PHP, Ruby, Python,
Java, Swift/Objective-C, MySQL, Postgres, MongoDB, WordPress

\- Sys admin stuff: LAMP/LEMP/other Linux infrastructure, Docker, k8s, AWS,
GCP, Azure

\- Currently beefing up my infosec/pentesting skills for fun (and bounties!)

Résumé/CV: [https://jarv.is/](https://jarv.is/) (PDF:
[https://jarv.is/resume.pdf](https://jarv.is/resume.pdf))

GitHub: [https://github.com/jakejarvis](https://github.com/jakejarvis)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakejarvis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakejarvis/)

Email: jake@jarv.is

------
wllgrnt
Location: Cambridge

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF

Technologies: Python, C++, MongoDB, JS/React

Resume/CV:
[http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~wpg23/cv.pdf](http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~wpg23/cv.pdf)

Email: wpg23@cam.ac.uk

I'm currently wrapping up my PhD at the University of Cambridge, and I'm
looking for tech/research roles in San Francisco (my fiancé has a postdoc
there). My PhD is in network science/bioinformatics, and my Master's is in
physics, and I'm looking to apply the data science/problem solving skills I've
obtained on some interesting real-world problems! My University webpage
detailing my work is here:
[http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/profiles/wpg23/](http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/profiles/wpg23/)

------
JiminHsieh
Location: Taipei, Taiwan (Current)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Require a working visa)

Technologies: Scala, Java, SQL, Kafka, Spark, Akka, Spring, Linux, Docker,
AWS, Jenkins, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/)

Email: jimin.hsieh.engineer{at}gmail.com

Software engineer with 4 years of Java experience, 3 years of Scala
experience, 1 year of Linux C experience, and 2 years of networking experience
specialized in high throughput and low latency systems and contributed to open
source.

Here is my contributions to OSS:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh+-user:jiminhsieh+is:merged&s=updated&type=Issues&s=created&o=desc)

------
ptr

      Location: Stockholm, Sweden
      Remote: Possibly/yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly/yes
      Technologies: C++, Java, Ruby. Distributed systems, low-latency, compilers, kernel, web.
      Résumé/CV: www.iostream.cc (link to linkedin on page)
      Email: peter@iostream.cc
    
      * I've built software infrastructure and business applications for some of the largest companies in finance and telecom
      * I've got leadership experience (CTO at a startup, etc.)
      * I'm responsible for servers in production
    

Due to entering the world of coding early in life, I've done a bunch of
different things and have become a generalist with quite deep technological
knowledge in many areas. There's a never-ending stream of work for me, but I'm
interested in seeing what's out there.

------
willwright82

                     "name": "Will Wright",
                 "location": "Edinburgh, UK",
                   "remote": true,
      "willing_to_relocate": false,
             "technologies": ["Javascript", "Rails", "React", "React Native", "Django", "AWS", "UX/UI", "Adobe Creative Suite", "Sketch"],
                "resume_cv": "http://u.wright.is/cv",
                 "linkedin": "https://www.linkedin.com/in/wrightwilliam/",
                    "email": "will [at] wright [dot] is",
                  "twitter": "WilliamWright"

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development: Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS and *nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE
Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC, realtime; IAR, MCUXpresso and MPLAB-X
IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU,
MPLABX; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; storage scopes; visual
studio; c#; Java w/Android Studio; GPS; NEMA IoT and cybersecurity committee.
Licensed attorney; amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

No contracting please, I'm in a perm position with benefits.

------
tyteen4a03
Location: London, UK

Remote: Prefer partial but not completely remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to major cities in United Kingdom / Germany /
Benelux / Switzerland / Austria / Ireland / Scandinavia / Canada.

Technologies: PHP, Python, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, .NET (PowerShell and a bit
of C#), Vue.JS, MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb..).

Email: tyteen4a03@gmail.com

===

I'm looking for junior to mid-level full-stack / backend positions. I have 2
years of experience in the industry (at graduate placement) level but have
worked on projects and shipped libraries inside my companies.

I require visa sponsorship in all locations. In Germany I can work under the
EU blue card scheme.

------
nityamd19
Location: NYC;

Remote: Yes;

Willing to relocate: No;

Technologies:

* Primarily python for scientific/numerical programming (numpy, scipy)

* Strong machine learning background (pandas, scikit-learn, imblearn)

* Experience in text analysis, topic modelling, LSA with NLP( gensim, NLTK, spacy)

* Some SQL and distributed systems (Hadoop, AWS) experience

* Some experience with web programming in Flask and javascript

* I have a background in Astronomy and Data Science and am looking for work that has a strong focus on successfully building and executing machine learning pipelines but I'm open to data science/data engineering generalist roles as well. (A combination of the two would be ideal!)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/...](https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/resume.pdf)

Email: nityamd@gmail.com

------
adudley78
Location: New Smyrna Beach, FL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on the location

Technologies:

    
    
      + Languages: Ruby, SQLite, HTML, CSS, JavaScript
      
      + Frameworks/Libraries: Rails (MVC), Sinatra, ActiveRecord, Bootstrap, WordPress
      
      + Tools: Git, GitHub, AWS S3, Heroku
      
      + Methodologies: Agile Software Development, Test-Driven Development (TDD) and Behavior-Driven Development with RSpec
      
      + Business tools: Balanced Scorecard (BSC), Objectives & Key Results (OKRs), Entrepreneurial Operating System (EOS)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14sPxZA-0aHRBVVW_By3fLhW0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14sPxZA-0aHRBVVW_By3fLhW0DXL5I3Hgs40LjVMszs8/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dudleyadam@gmail.com

------
therealmarv
Location: Cyprus

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack web developer, Vue.js, Nuxt.js, Python, Flask,
Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, React, Angular

Résumé/CV: CV
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5y6K311rVu2JQGmD_Apk/edit?usp=sharing)
and portfolio
[https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c...](https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c2217a8bf)

Email: marvin at whippedcreamstudios.com

Senior full stack remote web developer with DevOps knowledge and over 8 years
of remote working experience with US and European companies. Available
fulltime. German and English speaking.

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps --- Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes, Docker, Spinnaker, JenkinsX for GitOps, AWS
Lambda, Node, GeoDjango Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry,
SourcePawn, EFK, ELK

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
rhizome
Location: San Francisco

Remote: OK

Relocate?: No; some travel OK.

Technologies: Unix, Ruby on Rails, DevOps

Resume/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/erichill](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/erichill)

Email: eric@many9s.com

Experienced systems person with experience in every layer from the IDE to
hosting to the browser. Now focusing on Docker/Kubernetes after having spent
time with the ins and outs of freelance web development. I'm now wanting to
work on bigger and better things, and systems is where my natural aptitude
lies. Fairly deep knowledge of Ruby on Rails, though I'm agnostic about
technologies in general.

Best practices, cost-effectiveness, and complexity reduction are my guiding
lights. Documentation, testing, and monitoring help me sleep at night.
Automation helps take care of the rest.

~~~
drwl
Are you looking for more devops/infra related roles then?

~~~
rhizome
Ideally, but I can write plain Rails etc. all day long as well if that's what
whoever wants from me.

------
wousser
Experienced UI / UX Designer, directing UX teams in designing and developing
innovative products for enterprise, e-commerce, and mobile. I led teams in
telecommunication, hospitality, and entertainment.

Created end-to-end user experience solutions with a focus on user needs and
business goals directly responsible for delivering all aspects of design, from
defining customer needs to delivering concepts, prototypes, and UI
specifications.

Partnered with leaders in Product Management, Strategy, and Development to
establish more iterative and collaborative processes across the full product
development cycle.

Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UX / UI / Interaction Design / User Research

Résumé/CV: [https://wouterbron.com/resume](https://wouterbron.com/resume)

Email: hello@wouterbron.com

------
gkamisli
Location: Amsterdam, Dublin, Paris, Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python (incl. Numpy, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), SQL,
Matlab/Octave, Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1knRp_m8dRhSUZAltipb7y4giyjH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1knRp_m8dRhSUZAltipb7y4giyjHeNlSy/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in August). I
am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
leero9
Location: United States

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Programming and Scripting - Java (Proficient), Python, JavaScript, PHP, C, C#,
C++, Shell

Database Technologies- MySQL, Oracle SQL, Cassandra

Relevant Coursework - Data Structures, Database Management, Computer Networks,
Math for Intelligent Systems, Object Oriented Programming

Frameworks - Spring, Django, Android

Others - Agile, Unix, Redis, AWS, Docker, HTML, Memcached, JSON, Tomcat, GIT,
SVN, REST API

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/leero-
ady/Resume/blob/master/Aditya_Nallu...](https://github.com/leero-
ady/Resume/blob/master/Aditya_Nalluri.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-
nalluri-a1278262/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-nalluri-a1278262/)

Email: adityanalluri9@gmail.com

------
skang

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes, but not required.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in California.
      Technologies: React, JavaScript, Python, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Semantic UI, Material UI, Figma, node.js, Firebase, MongoDB (mLab)
      Résumé/CV: https://zety.com/mycv/sujot_kang and https://sujotkang.github.io/sujotkang
      Email: kangsujot@gmail.com
    

Hi, I am a web developer with a background in HCI and experience in QA. I love
to create things and am passionate about bringing great user experiences for
all. I am looking for junior front-end or UX positions. If you are looking for
a motivated, hard working, and passionate person to join your team, please
reach out! :)

------
perturbation
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Keras, R, Python, and Spark are what I use ever day. Jupyter,
scikit-learn, spaCy, NLTK, H2O, mlr, caret, prophet, tsfresh, ggplot, and
tidyverse packages are libraries that I use commonly. I'm interested in
exploring more with Pytorch but haven't used it much in production. I'm
comfortable with Go, Flask, and Docker (mainly for productionizing models as a
microservice) but don't use much in my current role.

Willing to relocate: No

Resume / CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bx9MtbzhzMQDsRiX80Sh4GO5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bx9MtbzhzMQDsRiX80Sh4GO5siePi5drxLHjfkrAFZU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: sloanes dot k at gmail dot com

\---

Looking for a data scientist position.

------
jamie_ca
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes (8 years remote, I know what it takes)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, SQL, some devops, learning React

Résumé/CV: [http://blog.tracefunc.com/static/jamie-
macey/](http://blog.tracefunc.com/static/jamie-macey/)

Email: jamie@tracefunc.com

~~~

Senior rails dev (10+ years) working on anything from new apps, old apps,
frontend, DB design, rails internals hacking, profiling & optimization,
deploys, 3rd party integrations, and even a bit of product/project management.

Quick learner, have toyed around a little bit in Clojure, Elixir, Nim,
Crystal, would be just as happy to pick up one of those as working in Ruby.

Looking for somewhere I can have a large impact on the product, either
starting out or working through new major features.

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Singapore or Hongkong)

Technologies: Swift, ReactJS, PHP & NodeJS

Resume:
[https://www.mobilefirst.in/resumes/Arpan_Desai_Sr.pdf](https://www.mobilefirst.in/resumes/Arpan_Desai_Sr.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirsthq [dot] com

I have over 9 years of experience working as a Software Developer and
Architect on enterprise & consumer systems. I'm looking for a short-term &
contract opportunity where I can provide value and grow with a good
organization. My expertise is mobile (iOS & Android), Web (Node, MongoDB,
Laravel, ReactJS). I can offer startup friendly rates.

------
saltybytes
Location: New York City

Remote: Open to remote or on-site.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (skills): 20+ years worth; team management, leadership,
communication, problem solving, Linux, Bash, git, HTML5/CSS3/JS, PHP,
WordPress, SQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js, node.js, python, Ansible,
elasticsearch, Windows, AWS, linux admin, Docker, Kotlin, ESP8266, memcached,
redis, Photoshop, Illustrator, blockchain

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianskala](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianskala)

Email: hackernews@saltybytes.com

Targeting permanent Director of Software Development / VP of Engineering / CTO
/ hybrid hands-on & managerial roles in well-established start-up or mid-sized
mature company.

------
nofishlikeian
Location: Amsterdam, Milan Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), SQL, Clojure,
Typescript

Resume/CV:
[http://titton.netlify.com/cv.pdf](http://titton.netlify.com/cv.pdf)

Email: andreatitton96@gmail.com Github:
[https://gist.github.com/NoFishLikeIan](https://gist.github.com/NoFishLikeIan)

I'm a graduate in Economics and Finance but have been working as a data
scientist for a year now. I have developed backend and frontend solutions for
data analysis and data visualisations in Python, C++, Typescript and Clojure.
I am now interest in relocating and finding a new position to move from junior
to mid.

------
eplanit
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded Systems, Board Bring-Up (device driver development and
customization), Bootloader and kernel customization and security hardening,
Android system and frameworks; also, manufacturing and testing solutions. R&D.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
thomas-73410b1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-thomas-73410b1/)

Email: tdoggie@gmail.com

My most recent experiences are with clients in the Automotive and
Manufacturing space -- designing and building software components for a custom
device, and also designing and building automation solutions (hardware and
software) for their factory for flashing and testing the final product.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe UK

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
timfrietas
Position: Product Manager

I have over ten years experience building products and product teams at
companies like Amazon, DigitalOcean and GIPHY.

You can read more about what I look for in a company here:
[https://www.timfrietas.com/writing/employerdescription.html](https://www.timfrietas.com/writing/employerdescription.html)

Location: Los Angeles or Seattle preferred. Would consider the Bay Area for
the right opportunity.

Remote: Yes (on a case-by-case basis)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Powerpoint (kidding!)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.timfrietas.com/assets/work/frietas_resume.pdf](https://www.timfrietas.com/assets/work/frietas_resume.pdf)

Email: timfrietas@gmail.com

------
mad_eye_ai
Location: Ukraine(GMT+2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, jupyter notebook, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch, deep learning, computer vision

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2EmdRLf](https://bit.ly/2EmdRLf)

Email: [http://tny.im/hH5](http://tny.im/hH5)

LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/2Tqo6aV](https://bit.ly/2Tqo6aV)

\----

* 10+ years of experience in web development(full-stack).

* Co-founder of successful and profitable software product company. Took big part in building the architecture of the product.

* Have some commercial Machine Learning experience.

* Won 3rd place in Concept to Clinic - Open Source ML Challenge

* Have other non-commercial ML experience.

\----

Looking for Machine Learning Engineer position.

------
AdrianSalgado
Location: Santiago, Chile Remote: Yes please Willing to relocate: Europe would
be nice Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Redux-saga, NodeJS, Express,
PostgreSQL, Sequelize, Redis, Git, Vim, Jest, Enzyme, HTML5, Styled
Components, SASS Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/salgadoadrian](https://www.linkedin.com/in/salgadoadrian)
Resumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z9z21h1lb2a7rdk/CV%20Adrian%20Salg...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z9z21h1lb2a7rdk/CV%20Adrian%20Salgado_ENG.docx?dl=0)
Email: adriansalgadoa+hn@gmail.com

------
vincentperes
Location: Guebwiller, France (near Basel, Switzerland)

Remote: Yes (experienced) / Fly over when needed

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node / Typescript / AngularJS / Angular / React GraphQL (not
professionally) / Redux / Ruby / Rails / UI frameworks / DB (exp with mongodb,
postgres, mysql, hbase, redis, solr) / Salesforce / MS Dynamics. Also FE tech
lead, experience coaching a team remotely.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ysucp2qpe6iaewh/Vincent_Peres_-
_Re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ysucp2qpe6iaewh/Vincent_Peres_-_Resume_-
_Full_stack_developer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: vincent.peres@gmail.com

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in WordPress. I can build
static websites or custom themes. I have solid web fundamentals including ES6.

------
charlesconnell
Location: various, traveling

Remote: remote only

Willing to relocate: n/a

Technologies: Java, Spring, Python, Javascript, Google Closure, C, AWS, SQL,
MongoDB, HBase, Hadoop MapReduce, RabbitMQ, Web (HTML/CSS/Javascript), Puppet,
Linux admin

Resume: [http://bit.ly/cconnell](http://bit.ly/cconnell)

Email: charles@connells.org

I'm an SRE and software engineer with 10 years experience. Most of my time in
the last few years was in Java but I am a generalist and can be productive in
new languages pretty quickly. I am looking for short-term part-time remote
work. I am a fast worker and learner. If you have a project that needs an
experienced hand to get it kick started, I can help you.

------
Yn5an3
Greetings from Spain

    
    
      Location: Spain, Europe
      Remote: Only if the opportunity is good
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
      Résumé/CV: 
        https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t7XYPVbFlaw4BztEOb6c3mfo_z2z8VHJ
        https://www.linkedin.com/in/%C3%A1lvaro-acci%C3%B3n-montes-271023155/
      Email: alvaro.accion.montes@usc.es
    

I have experience as a full-stack developer, linux system administrator,
designing high availability systems, dealing with image processing, a bit of
machine learning and parallel programming. I am probably missing some, but it
looks complicated enough to explain as it is.

------
legs
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Computer Security (pentesting, web app, reverse engineering,
network infrastructure, mobile app)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf](https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf)

Email: dylan@legg.io

Brooklyn based security engineer looking for side pentesting work outside of
my day job. Throw me any web app, server, mobile app, or firmware and I'll
find some vulns for you. I know your startup needs some security analysis but
doesn't want to pay for the big guys (one of those giant or boutique
consulting companies). Email me, someone who used to work for them and now
works full-time defending Vimeo from the bad guys.

------
toyg
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Java, Oracle EPM, JS/HTML/CSS, SQL, Weblogic

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/glacava/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/glacava/)

Github: [https://github.com/toyg](https://github.com/toyg)

Bitbucket: [https://bitbucket.org/toyg/](https://bitbucket.org/toyg/)

Tech Blog: [http://blog.pythonaro.com](http://blog.pythonaro.com)

Website: [https://autoepm.com](https://autoepm.com)

Email: giac at autoepm dot com

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Elixir (learning), UI, UX,
Semiconductors, Bash, React (learning), Tensorflow

Github: [https://github.com/bjpcjp](https://github.com/bjpcjp)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y0b644bg9eybl9b/Brian_Piercy_20190...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y0b644bg9eybl9b/Brian_Piercy_20190101.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

4-time product manager (industrial IoT, semiconductors, smartphones,
compilers) & midnight developer. I'm told that I'm great in front of
customers, even unhappy ones. I've run projects from Texas to Moscow.

------
shdown

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, C, C++, Lua
      Résumé/CV: https://shdown.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: shdownnine@gmail.com
    

Hello, I am Python/C/C++ developer, Google Summer of Code participant, author
of a number of open-source projects. I have experience of developing
infrastructure, bots and various utilites for analysis of order flow and
algorithmic trading on a number of cryptocurrency exchanges for a private
start-up company.

I enjoy solving challenging problems of various kinds.

I am looking for full-time as well as part-time jobs in software development.

------
icebraining
Location: Western Europe

Remote: Yes, exclusively (occasional visits excepted)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: mainly Python & Postgres. Assorted use of JavaScript, Ruby, Go,
C, MySQL, Celery, Redis, LXC, Docker, Ansible, and a bunch more.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreparames/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreparames/)

Email: hnjobs@andreparames.com

\---

I've done mostly custom business webapp development (e.g. stock management,
payment handling, POSs, manufacturing control, etc, and a bunch of
integrations with services and technologies) and the SaaS infrastructure to
run those. Currently working on a cross-cloud integration webapp for an ISP.

------
chinmays
Hi I'm a Computer Science Just(June 20'), with keen interest in AI problems as
well as software development. I have two internships in solving computer
vision problems using CNN using tensorflow and am actively looking for an
internship this summer. (1st May - 10th July (10 weeks)) I want to utilize my
skills to make maximum and positive impact.

Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes, but not preferred Willing to relocate:
Yes Résumé/CV: bit.ly/chinmayresume Email: chinmay_shah@outlook.com

LinkedIn: LinkedIn.com/in/chinmayshah99 GitHub: GitHub.com/chinmayshah99

Do reach out if my skills are appropriate to your organization.

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Independent UI/UX & Brand Identity Designer with 7 years' experience. I create
iOS apps, Android apps, web apps, websites, landing pages, brand identities
and marketing collateral.

Skills: Product/brand strategy | Information architecture | Interaction design
| Wireframing | Prototyping | Visual design | Style guides | Brand guides |
Collaborate with engineering teams in design implementation | Copywriting |
HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [https://radesign.in](https://radesign.in)

Email: [https://radesign.in/contact](https://radesign.in/contact)

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Pyhton, CMake, Java, Angular, JavaScript, NodeJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/) ,
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z..).

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
mrpippy
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded Linux (including GStreamer, Yocto, board bringup,
kernel drivers, application-level software). Embedded firmware (ARM, PIC,
Nordic nRF, Bluetooth classic and LE, USB, Apple MFi). macOS (Cocoa and
Carbon) and Qt app development.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks)

Email: brendan AT bslabs DOT net

\-----

Experienced software engineer specializing in embedded firmware (Linux and
bare-metal) and Apple platforms/technologies. I also enjoy modernizing legacy
codebases, reverse engineering, and obsolete platforms.

------
Yuvrajv5
Bang. Bang. Bang.

Not here to find a job, but yes, I can be a bridge. That’s what I do in my
spare time. I do connect job seekers to the recruiters in India. I don’t
charge for this.

If you are into the IT field and looking for a job change, let’s get in touch
on LinkedIn.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5)

People love me for this. Check →
[https://bit.ly/2LQUgpU](https://bit.ly/2LQUgpU)

Even if you are not looking for a job change, let’s get in touch. We,
together, can help a lot of job seekers.

------
juanpablom

      Location:Argentina
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes
      Technologies: PHP (Symfony - Laravel) / JAVA (Spring boot) / Groovy (Grails) / C / Javascript ( AngularJS - Angular - React.js ) / HTML - CSS / Mobile (Android SDK - React Native) / DB (Mysql - Postgres) / AWS (ec2 - lambda - Gateway etc) / Servers (Tomcat - Apache - Nginx) / Cache (Memcache) / Wordpress
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/156_QouW7Os6iLJkc696LElf5STQNsZi5/view?usp=sharing
      Email: joh1989@gmail.com

------
justforwork472
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Gladly

Willing to relocate: Gladly

Technologies: [Geo]physics ([MS]BS), c++, c#, python, MATLAB, React, Machine
Learning (tensorflow), MongoDB, redis

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/977lbcm70snbspl/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/977lbcm70snbspl/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ishtaygrud@hotmail.com

Objective: To specialize as a machine learning engineer while working full
stack.

Summary: I am the generalist your startup needs. I've worked geoscience,
nuclear science, numerical simulation, game development, and more. My own ML
venture has not found success, so I'm looking to help with yours!

------
panorama
I'm a specialist at full-stack development for startups and new projects--
shipping is in my veins. I'm only looking for part-time, remote gigs, likely
with startups or consultancies, as I currently focus full-time on my existing
startup. I also bring a lot of soft skills to the table, including in design,
UX, product development, marketing, sales, and so on. Email me and let's have
a chat :).

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails (6 years' experience), React.js (5 years'
experience).

CV: [https://kokev.in/cv.pdf](https://kokev.in/cv.pdf)

Email: kevin@kokev.in

------
happppy
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, JavaScript, React, Vuejs, Nodejs

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmadrza](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmadrza) |
[https://github.com/Ahmdrza](https://github.com/Ahmdrza)

Email: ahmdrzalifa [at] gmail [dot] com

I am looking for some challenging opportunities with great teams. I have
experience of almost 2 years developing web applications using PHP, Laravel,
JavaScript and Vuejs at my job. I am using Nodejs and React for my personal
side projects (For learning).

------
gringoDan
Location: New York City (NYC)

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mainly Python for data science: pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-
learn. Basic experience with many others.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ckrhmulbidzigr0/Reardon_Resume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ckrhmulbidzigr0/Reardon_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: reardon.danielj@gmail.com

Targeting Data Science / ML Engineer / hybrid data & eng roles in NYC!

More info on my LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reardondaniel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reardondaniel/)

------
softfalcon
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web developer with a background in 3D rendering. Node, React,
Mongo, SQL, C#, JS (Typescript too), ASP.Net, OpenGL, OpenCL, HLSL, WebGL

Résumé/CV:

[https://github.com/nick-funk](https://github.com/nick-funk) (GitHub)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-funk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-
funk/) (LinkedIn) [https://www.softfalcon.com/](https://www.softfalcon.com/)
(Blog)

Email: nick (dot) funk (at) outlook (dot) com

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript/HTML5/CSS, ReactJS, Typescript, Java, Play framework,
Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite), Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQoMyjU/view?usp=sharing)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~2.5 years of experience in Javascript (React) and
Java (Play).

~~~
ajinkyapatil
Willing to relocate to Pune ? My company is looking for a frontend dev.

~~~
0x007c00
Hi,

I apologize but I am currently not looking for a front-end only position.

Thanks for the offer regardless.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: currently Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I create with web apps. Currently I'm working with e-commerce apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My list of projects:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
nathasm

      Location: Truckee, CA/Chattanooga, TN
      Remote: Yes - preferable as I've been remote 4+ years
      Willing to relocate: I'm open (not to NYC/Chicago/SF)
      Technologies: FinTech, JavaScript (Angular/React), C++, Ruby
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathan-smith-740744/
      Email: Within resume
    

Been working in the FinTech industry for 15+ years. Have extensive knowledge
of low-latency, high-performance systems. Most recently helped build one of
the worlds fastest matching engines.

------
POiNTx
Location: Canada, British Columbia, Vancouver

Remote: Slight preference for working on location

Willing to relocate: Yes (Anywhere in British Columbia)

Technologies: Python (2 and 3), Django, Vue, AngularJS, React, Typescript,
Git, Docker, Webpack, Gulp, Gatsby, Cypress, HTML, CSS/SASS, Jenkins,
CircleCi, Pytest, Celery, Linux, Kubernetes, SQL

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: woutdp@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/woutdp](https://github.com/woutdp)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/woutdp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/woutdp/)

------
gumbo
Location: Bay area Remote: Remote / Part time only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Kubernetes, JavaScript, Java, React, React native, ES6/7/8,
Node, Express, Ruby, Ruby on Rails.

Resume/CV: Please send an email if interested.

Email: exilire2vie @ <google email>

I have 10 years of experience and work for one of the top company in the Bay
Area. Have lead mobile development efforts, large scale infrastructure
projects.

I can work up 25 hours a week on an isolated effort or part of a larger team.
Although I am asking for a lot of flexibility, I am convinced that my work
will exceed your expectations.

------
canyon289
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, Data Science/ Statistics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar/)

Github: [https://github.com/canyon289](https://github.com/canyon289)

Website: [http://canyon289.github.io/](http://canyon289.github.io/)

\--- I have experience designing and building Data Science models at companies
like SpaceX with 7 years experience overall in various industries

~~~
vaibhavgupta28
Ravi, can you please send your profile and LinkedIn to hr@voix.ai

------
JCrandell

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: BOS/NYC/CHI/LA
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/
      Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com
    

Seasoned software engineer on the lookout for my next opportunity. I love
creating tools that improve the lives of everyday people. Industry agnostic. I
can find a meaningful challenge in just about anything.

Please forward all inquiries/opportunities to email.

------
nersa
Location: West Palm Beach, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nersa-
acosta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nersa-acosta/)

Interested mainly in mobile, but have also done web development. I like to
ship software well organized and that can be maintained. I can also take
existing code and maintain it. I have 8 years of software development
experience and I have spent the last 4 years working with Android and iOS.

Email: nersa.acosta@gmail.com

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance projects right now.

------
dfeusse
Position: Product Manager

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes, but usually am onsite with a team

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management Software, Python, SQL, D3.js, P5.js, Angular,
HTML, CSS, Excel/VBA

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/dfeusse/](https://linkedin.com/in/dfeusse/)

Email: dfeusse@gmail.com

Product Manager who most recently managed a product and teams within Google
for almost two years. Previously I attended Cornell (Tech) for an MBA focused
on product management, worked in product, and had roles in analytics and
front-end development as well.

------
lpolzer
Location: Vancouver BC, looking to move to Taiwan

Remote: yes please

Willing to relocate: -

Technologies: Go, Python, Javascript, AWS, CI/CD, TDD, Linux/UNIX, Databases,
Fullstack (and many more, AMA!)

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv/](http://lpolzer.com/cv/)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

10+ YoE. I love doing software engineering, and I bring passion and
communication to my team. I bring lots of experience and can wear multiple
hats, and I'm looking for a new company and project to really get behind and
make it a success every day!

Looking forward to hearing from you! :-)

------
wrestlerman
Location: Poland, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the city

Technologies: Javascript, React, Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
zapa%C5%9Bnik-410091b0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
zapa%C5%9Bnik-410091b0/)

Email: adam at wrestlerman dot me

Hi, I'm looking for a position that involves Ruby/Elixir. I can additionally
do Javascript, so I can be your fullstack developr :) At the moment, I'm
building my own products, so I'm learning a lot about the business side, which
is cool and useful, imo.

------
simonebrunozzi

      Location: San Francisco, Silicon Valley
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: for a great opportunity
      Technologies: field CTO / technologist
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/baj145j4smajjxj/resume_simone-brunozzi.pdf?dl=0
      Email: simone.brunozzi@gmail.com
    

Hi there! I'm Simone, an Italian guy living in San Francisco. I've been an
early AWS tech evangelist, and a VP/Chief Technologist at VMware. I spent the
last 3 years at startups, and I am now looking for a new challenge.

------
sgberlin
Location: Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Node.js, GraphQL, Gatsby

Résumé/CV/Website: [https://sebastiangraef.com/](https://sebastiangraef.com/)

Email: sebastian@segr.de

Languages: German, English

========================================

Hey HN,

I'll be available for React work soon.

Over 3 years of React experience and a strong online marketing background.

What I'm working with currently: React, GraphQL with Apollo, styled-
components, Gatsby, Serverless with Lambda. Learning TypeScript at the moment.

More on my website: [https://sebastiangraef.com/](https://sebastiangraef.com/)

\- Sebastian

------
jrudisill

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US
      Technologies: Python, SKlearn, Docker, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-rudisill-02203314/
      Email: my username at gmail.com
    

Data scientist with 4 years experience building and deploying predictive
machine learning models for advertising, recommendation, fraud prevention, and
consumer behavior modeling. I am interested in both senior data scientist and
senior machine learning engineer roles.

------
paulborza
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, big data, C#, ClojureScript, CSS, D3, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Express, git, Grafana, HTML, Java, JavaScript, machine
learning, MongoDB, nginx, Node, OpenCV, performance optimizations, PostgreSQL,
PowerShell, Prometheus, Python, PySpark, RabbitMQ, rapid prototyping, React,
React Native, Redis, Scrapy, SQL, Swift, TypeScript; Vim.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.paulborza.com/docs/paulborza-
resume.pdf](https://www.paulborza.com/docs/paulborza-resume.pdf)

Email: borza@uw.edu

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote
Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v154903966...](https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v1549039666/CV_en.pdf)

Email: hi@mrassili.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance projects right now.

------
Nydhal
Location: Tempe, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, fullstack, java,C/C++,C#, (Anything ML and Data ,would
love to work with NLP!)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nidhalselmi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nidhalselmi)

Github: [https://github.com/Nydhal](https://github.com/Nydhal)

Email: nselmi@asu.edu

I'm a graduate CS student at ASU ( will finish December 2019). Looking for
Summer Internship AND/OR OPT opportunity after graduation. Send me a fun
programming challenge/project!

------
alpha-mouse

      Location: Minsk, Belarus
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Javascript (Angular, React), .NET (ASP.NET, less WPF), SQL, some Python and machine learning.
      Résumé/CV: http://alphamou.se/eternal/Bakhtsin_CV.pdf
      Email: ivan.bachtin@gmail.com

\--- 10 YoE. Strong full stack engineer. I'm attentive to details without
every loosing sight of the big picture. There is no such thing as "not my
responsibility" or "not my technology".

------
dschadd
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, React, Vue, Python, SQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HdoQ4baZrX_-
TT0EKO_mj1GX...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HdoQ4baZrX_-
TT0EKO_mj1GXPLEmfi3V1RBSmnnTu4A/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dschadd@gmail.com

Website: [http://schadd.co/](http://schadd.co/)

Github: [https://www.github.com/dschadd](https://www.github.com/dschadd)

------
codemati
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or RELOCATION

Full-stack web developer.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML/CSS, Java, Git, Jenkins, npm,
Node.js, Webpack, PostgreSQL.

Experience: full-stack web development. Background is in the broadcast
industry.

Website: [https://colintinney.com](https://colintinney.com)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/cdtinney](https://linkedin.com/in/cdtinney)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cdtinney](https://github.com/cdtinney)

------
mothsonasloth
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* Java 8 - Spring MVC/Boot, Dropwizard, JDBI, Hibernate

* PHP 7 - Laravel / Symfony 3

* Web - ES6, vue.js, react, HTML5, Boostrap / Materials

* Data - SQL / PostgreSQL / MySQL / Oracle / Redis

* Cloud - AWS (SNS, SQS, EC2, S3, Route53) / GCP (Buckets, Compute, Pub/Sub)

* Architecture - DDD / SOA, Event Driven

* Tools - ELK, Redash, Grafana, Gitlab CI, Cloudfoundry, SonarQube

* Other - Jira, Trello, Pencil, Photoshop

Email: (in profile)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1071515](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1071515)

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

IVOR | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION

Tech: HTML/CSS, Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, npm and more

\---

VEDRAN | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS and more

\---

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

------
rorymeowcoffee
Location: California

Remote: yes (experienced with remote)

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: All things Web Dev——Frontend/backend/fullstack.
JS/Typescript/coffeescript/C#. jquery/react/vue/svelte/native web components.
SQLs/MongoDB/Firebase/noSQLs. Looking to learn/interested to work with: Go,
Dart, GraphQL, websockets Experienced with design and design fundamentals

Résumé/CV: [https://meow.coffee](https://meow.coffee) _(resume available on
request)_

Email: rory@meow.coffee

------
northisup
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, SQL, Redis, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2TpBex0](http://bit.ly/2TpBex0)

Email: adam+jobs@northisup.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adamhitchcock/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adamhitchcock/)

\---

10+ years of Python, backend systems, and solving problems at a generally
large scale.

Now I'm looking for new and challenging projects. I'd like to find work that
lets me grow, especially in the area of ML.

------
wigginus
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Angular, Vue), Go, Java (incl. Java EE,
WebSphere), Python, SQL, HTML, CSS, Bash

Homepage: [https://clemenswilding.ch](https://clemenswilding.ch)

Résumé/CV:
[https://clemenswilding.ch/CV_CWI_2019.pdf](https://clemenswilding.ch/CV_CWI_2019.pdf)

Email: cwi at clemenswilding.ch

\----

My competences:

* Service oriented design and implementation

* Integration of existing systems

* Development of individual solutions

* Agile and object oriented software development

* Dynamic front end development

\----

I would especially be interested in a (web) security related job.

------
hessproject
Not available at this exact moment, but looking to relocate to LA in 2020.
Trying to put out some feelers/network a bit with people in the LA area or
offering remote, ideally in fintech

Location: Currently NYC, looking to relocate to LA

Remote: Sure

Willing to Relocate: LA only

Technologies: Java/Spring, Python/Django/Flask, JS/React/Angular, AWS, have
others as well but that is my current daily stack

Resume: ~4 years exp. Currently at Capital One. Previously at JPMorgan Chase.
Full resume available on request

Email: hessproject@gmail.com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/hessproject

------
wordpressdev

      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
    
      Remote: Absolutely
    
      Willing to relocate: Sure, if you can sponsor visa
    
      Technologies: PHP, Python (Flask, Pandas, Requests), SEO, Content Marketing. Love to play with APIs
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/

[https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/)

    
    
      Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
gnaman
Location: India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and experience with Smart
Contracts.

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2TjZEbp](http://bit.ly/2TjZEbp)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: I'm a senior year student pursuing engineering with major in
Computer Science. Language agnostic with strong fundamentals looking for
Software Engineering roles starting mid 2019. If you like me, please get in
touch!

------
Gregam3
Location: UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (ideally: Denmark, Sweden, Switzerland but open to
anywhere in western Europe).

Technologies:

* Languages: Scala, Java, SQL, AngularJS, ReactJS/ReactNative, JavaScript.

* Auxiliary: Git, CI/CD (some knowledge), Linux

CV: Available on Request

Email: gregoryamitten@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-
mitten-5a0a06106/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-mitten-5a0a06106/)

Github: [https://github.com/Gregam3](https://github.com/Gregam3)

------
gnulnx
Location: Baltimore, MD Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: AWS,
Linux, Ansible, Terraform, DevOps, Python, Bash, Perl, Python, networking,
security Resume:
[https://www.gnulnx.net/resume.md](https://www.gnulnx.net/resume.md) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnulnx/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnulnx/)
Email: kjohnson+hn@gnulnx.net

------
dgellow
Location: Berlin, Germany, EU

Remote: Yes, but optional

Willing to relocate: Possibly (I have a Swiss citizenship)

Technologies: 8 years of software development using various languages (c#,
python, JavaScript, ruby), databases (DB2, oracles, Postgres, a bit of
MongoDB). Currently using Go in production (since 2 years), Postgres, and
Kafka.

Email: samuel.elborai at gmail.com

27 years old, ~6 years of experience working full stack, and 2 years focused
on backend engineering. Actively looking for a position in which I could
continue to learn and grow as a backend engineer.

~~~
farhana
Hi there, I am the Recruitment Business Partner for Maersk Digital and we have
a vacancy that might be suitable for your experience. You can see the advert
here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)

Please feel free to reach out on farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
cwoodward5
Front End Dev

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate? No

Location: Redding. CA

email: cwoodward5@hotmail.com

resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tfwOAS8-TgcFH6-3S7N4CGc1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tfwOAS8-TgcFH6-3S7N4CGc1wNeSa6G56JPe7JNaA-c/edit?usp=sharing)

Experienced front-end developer, 5 years experience using vanilla JavaScript &
frameworks (AngularJS, Angular 2+, Vue).

Github: [https://github.com/woodypowr5](https://github.com/woodypowr5)

------
mfoucault
I'm a full-stack software engineer and data scientist. I have a PhD in
computer science, and I am an expert in front-end development and data
visualization. I have three years of experience building a data visualization
platform using React, d3, and others.

Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack, d3.js, PIXI.js,
R, Ruby, Java, C++

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2SBMgPt](https://bit.ly/2SBMgPt)

Email: foucault.matthieu@gmail.com

------
jghyllebert
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, React, HTML, SASS, Git

Résumé/cv:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/jghyllebert](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/jghyllebert)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonasghyllebert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonasghyllebert/)

Email: jonas@ghyllebert.be

6+ years experience with Python/Django. Looking for remote options, preferably
with frontend exposure.

------
gpickett00
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Frontend Engineer Location: Between California -
Florida

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Javascript, ES6, React, Redux, Node, UX-obsessed

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pickettg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pickettg/)

Email: gpickett00[at]gmail[dot]com

Website: [https://pickettg.me](https://pickettg.me)

Startup I founded: [https://roisignal.com](https://roisignal.com)

------
darshilbhayani
Backend Java Software Engineer (3.5+ Years of Work Experience)

Location: SF Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JAVA, JMS, REST APIs, SQL, and No-SQL Databases, Spring, Web
service API (SOAP/REST), Hibernate, Jenkins (Automation Scripting Tool), JMS,
Apache Kafka, Zookeeper.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=10xFqw6R_HPJrpd5Fkv2enAszAs...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=10xFqw6R_HPJrpd5Fkv2enAszAs1JI4Yx)

Email:darshilbhayani92@gmail.com

------
mmachine
Experience building and running web apps and subsequent infrastructure for
small firms. Particularly interested in opportunities in film, music and
education-oriented businesses. Management experience on a team level though
not as an engineering lead.

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/)

Email: willis.lambert (gmail)

------
olso
Location: Bratislava, Wien (CET)

Remote: Yes or partial on-site

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 5+ years worth; Typescript, Javascript, Golang, React, React
Native, WebAssembly, Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay, Web
Extensions, Node.js, Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code Reviews,
Docker, Git, Travis, Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P, Dapp,
Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore

Résumé/CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

Email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

------
tbjgolden

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Within US, depending on offer
      Technologies: Web, Mobile, UX/UI, JavaScript, React, Flutter, Angular, Ionic, WebAssembly, Canvas, HTML and CSS expert etc. (if it's a web tech or design, I've likely worked with it)
      Résumé/CV: tbjgolden.com (or request resume through email)
      Email: hire@tbjgolden.com
    

You can learn who I am and what I do on my website.

------
dlkinney
Location: Eastern NC, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not far

Technologies: Linux, Ruby, Bash, HTML5/CSS3/JS, C/C++, Perl, C#, PHP, SQL,
LUA, Python, Ansible, Windows, macOS; some: Elixir, Go, Rust

About: 20+ years experience developer and administrator; able to pivot to
whatever technologies necessary; prefer--but not limited to--open source
technologies, as a matter of principal

Resume: [https://resume.kinney.cc](https://resume.kinney.cc)

Email: resume at daniel dot kinney dot cc

------
revenga99
Location: Dallas (moving soon)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:
JS/React/Redux,NodeJS,Go,Rust,AWS,Docker,MongoDB,Solidity,Pytorch

Github: [https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy](https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jqe-
MCI/view?ths=true)

Email: dsm140130@utdallas.edu

------
jfeid
Location: Greece

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Not for the moment

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Java, NodeJS, Python, Laravel, Django, VueJS,
AngularJS, jQuery, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS, SASS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git,
Nginx, Apache, Tomcat, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://jfeid.gr](https://jfeid.gr)

Email: [http://tny.im/hN6](http://tny.im/hN6)

Full stack web developer for over 15 years in software development. Working
remote since 2012.

------
achie27
Location: Jaipur, Rajasthan, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Express.js, React.js, MySQL,
MongoDB, Pytorch, OpenCV, PyQt5, Scikit-learn

Résumé/CV:
[https://achie27.github.io/resume](https://achie27.github.io/resume)

Email: architmathur2011[ at ]gmail.com

\- CS senior with 3 internships

\- Github - [https://github.com/achie27](https://github.com/achie27)

\- Projects based on web dev, ML, CV, GPU programming

------
tylerstahl

      Location: Ridgewood, NJ
      Remote: Yes, prefer on-site
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, React.js, Bootstrap, Jasmine, Git/GitHub, Adobe XD, Sketch, Service-Worker Caching, Client-Side Scripting, SEO, XML, APIs
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GWVlCx9Zwy23LkEr2rR63Oa2U_qCbcrmW9Mrud1l6Ls/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: tylerstahl@gmail.com

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Linux, DPDK, Spark, Kafka, InfluxDB,
ReactJS, Golang, Python, OpenAI Gym, Blockchain, Ethereum, R3 Corda,
Hyperledger, ROS, WebRTC, Edge Computing, Reinforcement Learning, Supervised
Learning, Robotics.

Email: khatribox+HN at gmail.com

    
    
                          -----------

I'm only looking for Solutions Consultant/Architect/Engineer and Developer
Advocate/Evangelist/Relations roles.

------
ellipticaldoor
Location: London

Willing to relocate: Yes

Remote: Yes

Technologies: TypeScript, React, Node.js, GraphQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/)

Email: dorta.miguel@gmail.com

Website: [https://ellipticaldoor.com/](https://ellipticaldoor.com/)

Hi, my name is Miguel. I'm a web developer, I like to write frontend and
backend applications using JavaScript.

Feel free to send an email!

------
nvbg
Location: World

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C/C++ , scripting, Unix, Linux, Networking, more

Résumé/CV: I'll send you privately

Email: my address is in this github page
[https://github.com/navigatobg/addr/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/navigatobg/addr/blob/master/README.md)

Please send me a brief description of the job (skills, project, desiderata,
etc ), I'll send you an answer quickly.

------
LongTermBond007
Location: US East Coast

Willing to Relocate: Yes, anywhere continental US

Technologies: Python, Java, SQL on the backend, Angular for frontend.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/6YTTD4](https://goo.gl/6YTTD4)

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/LnJuQb](https://goo.gl/LnJuQb)

Email: djbeadle@googlemail.com

Looking for a junior role developing web apps somewhere green. Experienced in
working with ancient SOAP APIs and unafraid of hardware problems.

------
dbof
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Security (App security, Systems, Cloud, Web)

Résumé/CV: [https://davidebove.com/](https://davidebove.com/) (email for CV)

Email: work@davidebove.com

Hey there! I am a security engineer with a master's degree looking for
interesting information security jobs. If you have any need for a security
analyst/engineer or want to make your app/website/service/product safe, shoot
me an email!

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java(Spring/Hibernate), Elixir & Functional programming in
general, Go, Postgre, Redis, Kafka. Some GCP, Docker, k8s knowledge.
Distributed systems. Software architecture.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
ahallock
Location: Cleveland, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/skills: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Node.js, Elixir and Phoenix,
SQL and Postgres, Functional programming, Serverless Framework, REST API
design, Docker, Git and Github, HTML5, CSS, React, Hyperapp

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HwzXRctobAt6fJLq8feh4iDMah...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HwzXRctobAt6fJLq8feh4iDMahaEHJa0jh60R4ZYv4Q)

Email: andrew.hallock@gmail.com

~~~
aareet
Perhaps you'd interested in
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2fe5455c123).
If so, please apply :)

------
charvee11
Location: New Delhi, India Remote: yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
DevOps, Jenkins, Chef, Docker, Terraform , AWS Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Au-
gTWBq2f0GF3NMcJfGw2pq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Au-
gTWBq2f0GF3NMcJfGw2pqTggu4Fmt9-3gvMvs7Hs/edit?usp=sharing) Email:
charvee.work@gmail.com

------
montypythonxxx

      Location: Dallas, TX
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Looking to relocate outside US:  South America, Europe or Africa, prefer exotic location over pay
    
      Technologies: Python/Flask/Django, Bash, *nix, Apache, AWS, MongoDB, POSTGRESql, Scrapy, pandas, matplotlib 
    
      Résumé/CV: 2 years mid level Python Web Dev, 1 year Linux Sysadmin, Comptia Security+
    
      Email: cecilnorman@outlook.com

------
trennikt
Location: London, UK

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, Express, HTML, CSS/SCSS, AngularJS

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2XRaR2k](https://bit.ly/2XRaR2k)

Email: kinnert.t@gmail.com

Junior dev who just finished a bootcamp (previously an office assistant).
Getting into React more at the moment, but don't mind working with other
frameworks. Drop me a line if you fancy mentoring as well, please. Thanks!

------
djrm
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Web (JavaScript, TypeScript, Elm, React, CSS, HTML), UX,
Design Skills, Git, Linux, Databases (Design, SQLite, ORM)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cQ9n1C8pA3V0y8KWEsg2mBr8Co...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cQ9n1C8pA3V0y8KWEsg2mBr8Co7tiwmD)

Email: djrmuv@gmail.com

Generalist developer, I like to create responsive and well designed products.
I learn and adapt fast.

------
slackjawkid

      Location: Toronto, Ont
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, UI/UX, MySQL, MongoDB, .Net 
      Résumé/CV: https://kevinnnz.github.io/resume/Kevin_Zaworski_2019_resume.pdf
      Email: kevinnzaworski@gmail.com
    

Junior UX Designer looking to kick start his career. Has had 2 internships,
one in UX Design and one focusing on UX Research.

------
hereonbusiness

      Location: EU (Croatia)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Backend/DevOps, AWS, Linux, Elixir, NodeJS, SQL, 
        PostgreSQL, Serverless, CI/CD, Docker, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2GTMD34 (in) (CV on request)
    

I'm a generalist with 8+ years of experience on Backend and DevOps, I love to
work on creating value for users/customers.

------
cdikibo
Location:Baltimore, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:

FRONT-END: HTML5, CSS3, Sass, JavaScript (ES6, ES7), AngularJS, React, jQuery,
Redux, Bootstrap, Gatsby, D3.js, Bokeh

FULLSTACK: Python, R, Node.js, Go

DATABASE: SQL, MongoDB, noSQL

Résumé/CV:[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/asfkm73tk5y](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/asfkm73tk5y)

Email: cdikibo@alumni.nd.edu

\- Looking stay in Cybersecurity in a security role, but still a former
web/software dev.

------
BigBalli
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes, only.

Profile: [http://giacomoballi.com](http://giacomoballi.com)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/)

Email: consulting@giacomoballi.com

Mobile app business v0 --> v1 consulting.

Strategy, roadmap, marketing, monetization, architecture&development,
analytics

------
thisismyswamp
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For part of the year

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them - I just like to use their platform)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

------
zlatan_todoric
Location: Bosnia

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: after some time if offer is right

Technologies: technical team manager/CTO/product manager, Debian/Linux, debs.
flatpaks, git, hardware, support

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zlatantodoric/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zlatantodoric/)
and more detailed one upon request

Email: zlatan@riseup.net zlatan@debian.org

------
corprew

      Location: Seattle, WA, US
      Remote: Yes (Experienced Remote SDM)
      Willing to relocate:  Yes (within the PNW)
      Technologies: Last several projects have been cloud-based Rails projects, I've mostly been a technical co-founder or player/coach SDM
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/corprew/
      Email: temporary-2019-03@corprew.org

------
carderne
Location: UK/Western Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python (data science, GIS/mapping stack), HTML/CSS/JS (some
front-end)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
arderne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-arderne/)
[https://rdrn.me/](https://rdrn.me/)

Email: chris@rdrn.me

------
canniballectern
Designer with a background in hardware and experience leading teams.
Especially interested in micromobility, food production, design tools, and
audio companies but mostly looking for a great team. Open to fulltime or
freelance.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Ideally, no

Relocate?: Yes

Technologies: Product design - user research, service design, UX, wireframing,
prototyping, and visuals. Also HTML, CSS, and JS.

Portfolio: jasonroymiller.com

Email: hi (at) jasonroymiller.com

------
josh_carterPDX
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity, yes.

Technologies: Operations, Jira, Scrum, Product/Project Manager, php, css, web
development, cloud

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U03QOv71dQhbacoM0aoroJERXrm...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U03QOv71dQhbacoM0aoroJERXrmUsoO0/view?usp=sharing)

Github: theINDIEhost

email: joshuajohncarter@gmail.com

~~~
drwl
From your resume it's not clear what you're looking for. Looks like you're an
entrepreneur?

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Sorry for the late response. I have done that in the past, but would like to
find something in operations or business development.

------
xoma
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb, Grape), SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL
(Redis, Memcached), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: sergey@mm.st

Hello, my name is Sergey and I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web
applications developer more than 10 years.

------
danieltsinis
Location: NYC Remote: Open to it Willing to relocate: Yes! Technologies: Data
Science Stack (Python, Spark, sklearn, SQL, AWS tools) Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/daniel-tsinis-b9297a44](http://linkedin.com/in/daniel-
tsinis-b9297a44)

Spent last three years building risk prediction models in the healthcare
space.

------
100-xyz
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: javascript, nodes.js, PHP, Laravel, MySQL, Java, React

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-
ramasami-76a226117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-ramasami-76a226117/)

Email: leisenming protonmail com

Indian Institute of Technology Alumnus

20+ years of IT experience

Have lead teams in last 3 jobs

Experience in startups and multinationals

Work experience in China and USA

------
thereau
Location: Bucharest, Romania

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Team Leader (.NET Core, React, transitioning to Azure)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
sandu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-sandu/)

Github: [https://github.com/RobertSandu](https://github.com/RobertSandu)

Email: contact@robertss.info

------
a_imho
Location: GMT+1 (CET), Hungary

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Java

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: hnhire@protonmail.com

Professional software engineer with solid foundations in the field.
Experienced with a diverse set of languages and tooling, quick to pick up new
competence as needed. Well versed in agile/lean methodologies. Respectful team
player.

Expected salary: ~100k USD

If you are looking to hire multiple people there is a good chance I can help
with that too.

------
davidlartey
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Vue, Laravel, Redis, MySQL, UI/UX,
NativeScript, etc.

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XL9U4mfRcSri-Q785VFaZENR...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XL9U4mfRcSri-Q785VFaZENRv0BIdBpvTSKLZidi63I/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dbilovd [at] gmail [dot] com

------
windsurfer
Location: Ottawa

Remote: Yes (experienced with on-site and remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack PHP/Perl/Python, Rails, Node, JavaScript, MySQL,
Postgres, Android, iOS (Objective-C), Phonegap, C#, .NET, Linux, CSS, SASS,
Three.js, SVG

Résumé/CV:
[http://abielinski.com/resume.pdf](http://abielinski.com/resume.pdf)

Email: adam [at] abielinski [dot] com

------
frenchman_in_ny
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: [n/a - in finance / banking]

Résumé/CV: [http://tny.im/hHb](http://tny.im/hHb)

Email: [http://tny.im/hHa](http://tny.im/hHa)

I'm well aware this is out of the usual box for HN - but please don't downvote
just because I'm not a programmer (?)

------
husseinzaki
Location: Cairo , Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML ,CSS, Javascript, React , Responsive design , Git,
Bootstrap , Materiallize.css

Resume/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Oyk1eMy5hpT3ZYZ1JUbzl6ZXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Oyk1eMy5hpT3ZYZ1JUbzl6ZXM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

------
kasidyray
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: UX design, UI design, Product design, User research,
wireframing, prototyping, and visual design. Also HTML, CSS, and JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fjakVolMDuK8FeEG7OD-f8ICyb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fjakVolMDuK8FeEG7OD-f8ICyb85U04R)

Email: ikedinekpere.eze@gmail.com

------
vaishaliraj
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Willing to relocate: Yes

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Tableau, PowerBI, Python, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://vaishali-raj.github.io/](https://vaishali-raj.github.io/)

Currently working as Data Analyst at Telstra, Melbourne, for Customer Contact
Center, helping the management to track the business critical KPIs for
multiple projects and WIP reports.

------
frazer

      Location:  SF Bay area
      Remote:  no
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies:  AngularJs, D3, React, Mongo, MySql, Meteor, PHP, Symphony
      Résumé/CV:  http://frazerk.net/resume.html
      Email:  frazer@frazerk.net
    

Only interested in roles relating to mindfulness, education, psychological
fitness, AR/VR, or ML.

------
antoncp
Location: Seattle

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS, Node.js

Résumé:
[https://gitlab.com/acparas/resume/raw/master/resume.pdf](https://gitlab.com/acparas/resume/raw/master/resume.pdf)

Email: anton@paras.nu

===

Eager new grad with 2 years of part-time engineering experience looking for
front-end and full-stack opportunities. :)

------
hannahsi
Location: Bellingham, MA (halfway between Providence, RI and Boston, MA)

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, PHP/SQL

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/hannah-sieber-011ba1154

Email: hannahaway@gmail.com

Looking for a role as Junior Software Developer. While I may not seem like
your typical applicant (when you see my resume), email me and give me the
chance to explain why I'm the right fit for your team.

\- Hannah

------
FrostyAcres
Location: USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Ruby, Rails,
JavaScript, Postgres Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bruschill](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bruschill)
(full résumé on request) Email: brandon (dot) ruschill (at) gmail (dot) com

------
knite
Location: San Francisco (no east/south bay)

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: open, especially New York

Technologies: devops, Python, Terraform, Ansible, architecture,
infrastructure, SRE

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pikeas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pikeas)

Email: pikeas@gmail.com

Experienced devops lead looking for eng manager / director opportunities.

------
devniel
Location: Lima, Perú

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, etc. (full-stack engineer)

Résumé/CV:
[https://devniel.com/media/Daniel_Flores_Resume_2019_March.pd...](https://devniel.com/media/Daniel_Flores_Resume_2019_March.pdf)

Email: dnielfs@gmail.com

5 years as a full-stack engineer, I'm looking for new horizons and challenges.

------
mypath
Location: Pristina, Kosovo Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: NodeJS, Angular, React, Graphql, RxJS, Typescript, Spring Boot,
Docker, Kubernetes.

Blog: [https://adoilogs.com/](https://adoilogs.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/adoi](https://github.com/adoi)

Email: adonismurati@gmail.com

------
tradziej
Location: Europe, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, React

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JdsdTM](https://goo.gl/JdsdTM) (PDF)

GitHub: tradziej

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term job.

------
rodrigoalviani

      Location: Sao Paulo/Brasil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity, yes
      Technologies: Node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, PHP, MySQL (specialized in high load systems)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigoalviani/
      Email: rodrigoalviani at gmail

------
begor3
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Nope

Willing to relocate: Yep

Technologies: Data pipelines, distributed systems, web backends. Mostly with
Python, also a bit of Ruby, Go, C++ and Erlang/Elixir.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/birykovegor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/birykovegor/)

Email: birykovegor@gmail.com

------
Wavum
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET), Javascript (React, Typescript), GraphQL, Docker
(I'm somewhat a full stack developer tbh)

Résumé/CV: [https://lerchster.dev](https://lerchster.dev)

Email: rl00@gmx.at

\---

I'm still young (currently 20 years old) but I'm ready to learn new
technologies (I'm currently trying rust)

------
joaquinscript
Location: Santiago, Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Node.js, React, Rails, AWS, Ethereum, GraphQL

Resumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VHiIixLHjwdkssU18EXDVl3noFK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VHiIixLHjwdkssU18EXDVl3noFKqumIY/view?usp=sharing)

Email: joaquinscript@gmail.com

------
rajangdavis
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Fullstack Developer

Location: Long Beach, California

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript(front and back end), PHP, Python, Sinatra,
sklearn

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajan-
davis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajan-davis/)

Email: rajangdavis[at]gmail[dot]com

------
GoToRO

      Location: Timișoara, Romania.
      Remote: Yes (Remote Only).
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Javascript, Angular, Frontend.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1t03NE7ttOxZDcqXCCc290YiHcI-Wig7p/view?usp=sharing
      Email: maxim_ioan@at@yahoo.com

------
jacobkranz
Location: Los Angeles, CA, US

Remote: Yes / Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go / Golang (5+ years professional experience), a little Python,
PHP, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkranz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkranz/)
(full CV on request)

Email: jacobkranz@gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
Location: London , UK . Europe

Remote: Yes, 1+ year fully remote experience.

Willing to relocate: maybe, if it's somewhere hot and sunny :)

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript... etc

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

8+ years software engineer experience

~~~
farhana
Hi Claudio, I'd be interested in speaking with you. Unfortunately Denmark is
neither hot nor sunny but if you're keen to consider a Software Engineering
opportunity with us
([https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-2021670)),
I'd be happy to connect :)

------
kylek
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Devops, linux, python, automation, aws

Resume/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/3kGS7n](https://goo.gl/3kGS7n) CV
[https://goo.gl/5kYFL5](https://goo.gl/5kYFL5) (Google Docs)

Email: kyle at localkost dot com

------
Etherea
Location: Naples, Italy

Remote: true

Willing to Relocate: true

Technologies: biosensing && processControl && powerGeneration(!nuclear)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g1ILZ0hfEo1YLlP9wuAp29sEcx...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g1ILZ0hfEo1YLlP9wuAp29sEcxqZGELl)

Email: marco . santonastasi at gmail.com

------
picpe
Location: Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: preferred Java(Springboot, Spring Cloud, Kafka, Docker) also
experienced with .NET Framework and Nodejs.

Résumé/CV: [https://rs.linkedin.com/in/srdjan-
pepic-8b186111a](https://rs.linkedin.com/in/srdjan-pepic-8b186111a)

Email: pepicsrdjan134@gmail.com

------
h0p3

      Location:                US
      Remote:                  Yes
      Willing to relocate:     Yes
      Technologies:            I enjoy getting computers to do what I want them to do.
      Résumé/CV:               https://philosopher.life/
      Email:                   See {Contact}

------
maximesourdin
Location: Europe

Remote: Not opposed, but looking for non-remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go/Golang, Java, Node.js, JavaScript, Vue, React, SQL, RabbitMQ,
AWS, C++, …

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximesourdin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximesourdin)

Email: sourdinmax_at_gmail_com

------
vishwanathdc94
Location:Dallas

Remote:No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:React, JavaScript, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC, Spring, REST, JSON

Résumé/CV: [http://utdallas.edu/~vxd180004](http://utdallas.edu/~vxd180004)
Actively looking for summer Internship, check my portfolio, you will find my
resume, email.

------
tedtimbrell
Location: NJ/NYC Area

Remote: Open to, not required

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Proficient Languages: Python, Java, Ruby, JavaScript, SQL

Used in Projects: Django, Docker, NumPy, SciPy, scikit-learn, OpenCV, C#, C++,
Node.js, HTML, JQuery, Angular, Bootstrap, R, MATLAB, PHP

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/ted-timbrell, please email for full pdf resume

Email: tedtimbrellhn@case.edu

------
badinsie
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: MERN, LAMP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Linux, Ansible, AWS, Linode

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PhzdqEHwITg1kf6qSP6BXcwGIb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PhzdqEHwITg1kf6qSP6BXcwGIbVScefg)

Email: badinsie@protonmail.com

------
jsturges
Location: Olympia, WA

Remote: Not opposed, but looking for non-remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: VB.NET, T-SQL, former experience in PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, ASP,
and Java

Resume: about 2 years with current company as Implementation Consultant, 1
year as an intern with other company before. Email for full resume :)

Email: jamessturgesiii@gmail.com

No contract work, please.

------
tonym9428
I'm an advanced analytics professional with over six years of professional
experience.

    
    
      Location: SF East Bay
      Remote: preferred
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: python, R, sql
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
swixmix
Location: Olympia, WA. Relocation OK (and ready). Remote OK.

contact:
irc://nszgbeksb5ncdbyiq4d67j5s5tzqhiu2xwzictdsbexvzr5g7lng7tid.onion/hello

OpenBSD / Linux Ops. Largely self taught, since 1995. I enjoy living at the
command line. Familiar with computers, networking, and administration.

------
franze

      Location: AT/EU
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes / US / Somewhere with a beach or New York
      Technologies: SEO
      Résumé/CV: https://www.fullstackoptimization.com/b/understanding-seo (Book)
      Email: fe at f19n.com

------
djsumdog
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocation: potentially NYC/DC/Boston area

Technologies: Development: Scala, Python, Ruby, C#, Java - Operations: Docker,
Ansible, Puppet

Resume: [https://penguindreams.org/resume/](https://penguindreams.org/resume/)

Email: see resume

------
_virtu

      Location: Boise, ID
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: node.js, java, php, mysql, react, angular, phoenix, elixir
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/cv/blake-dietz-315922
      Email: blakedietz@gmail.com

~~~
_virtu
I'm a fullstack dev with expertise in the frontend. I've worked on
transitioning stacks into AWS, worked on the devops side of things, built and
shipped product features, and helped to be a change agent within the
organizations that I've worked for.

I'm looking for a remote position that has decent pay. I primarily want to
work on a team of capable engineers with high levels of autonomy.

Github: [https://github.com/blakedietz](https://github.com/blakedietz)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/blake-
dietz-08229a61/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/blake-dietz-08229a61/)

------
clord

      Location: Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Will Consider
      Technologies: C++, Haskell, JS, React, GraphQL, Ruby, Qt
      Résumé/CV: https://www.pliosoft.com/docs/ChristopherCLord.pdf
      Email: christopher@pliosoft.com

------
cjmoran
Location: Raleigh-Durham, NC

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Full-stack modern JS (TypeScript optional). Node/express, React
stack, several databases.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-resume](http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-
resume)

Email: see resume link

------
chirau

      Location:New York
    
      Remote: Contract/Consulting only
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, C++, ETL, Kafka, Spark, Airflow, Jenkins, Ansible
    
      Certifications: GCP, AWS, Azure, Kubernetes(CKA)
    
      Email:mayortendi@gmail.com

------
mroa5

      Location: Los Angeles / San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, React, Node.js, GraphQL, Apollo
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/mroa5
      Email: roa.michael5@gmail.com

------
henryvw1
Location: Berlin Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Happy to work on-site each
week within Europe, but will remain based in Berlin Technologies: Ruby on
Rails Résumé/CV: www.henryvanwagenberg.com Email: henryvw1@gmail.com

------
bgeo
Location: Richmond, Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular, JavaScript, .NET, C#, SQL

Résumé/CV: bgeo.io

Email: brbrowngeo@gmail.com

Full Stack engineer working as a consultant for state agencies building web
applications the past few years, looking for a remote opportunity and to take
the next step in my career.

------
pabbasian

      Location: Essen, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: c#, .net, java, node, react, angular
      Résumé/CV: http://www.pabbasian.com/payman-cv.pdf
      Email: info[at]pabbasian.com

------
hayitsbacon
Location: Southern Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python for Web/Finance, React, Bash, Ansible, AWS, and Docker.

Résumé/CV: ~5 years in IT service/retail, ~2 years as Linux SysAdmin in Higher
Education. Please contact for more information.

Email: haybac@protonmail.com

------
keiraarts
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product designer with a background in tech. (PHP, Python, AWS,
Figma, Wordpress)

Résumé/CV: [https://keiraarts.github.io](https://keiraarts.github.io)

Email: keiraarts@gmail.com

------
alfehc
Location: London, UK & Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Worked remote for a few years, open to it, but also open to working in
a building

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ, System Administration and
project management

Email: alfeh@me.com

------
nycodinguru
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, SASS, Ruby-on-Rails, Express.js, Node.js
PostgreSQL, Java, C#

Résumé/CV: [https://rashad.dev](https://rashad.dev)

Email: rashadd.rose@gmail.com

------
rboyd
Location: US Midwest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure/ClojureScript, Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Erlang, Java,
C/C++, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://rboyd.co](https://rboyd.co)

Email: robert.boyd@me.com

------
hokumguru
Location: NE, USA

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Would have to be a good offer

Technologies: React, React Native, C#, GraphQL, Typescript

Résumé/CV: [https://hokumguru.com](https://hokumguru.com)

Email: hesipp at gmail

------
Moscolin
Wow, am never in post to be hired but I just want to appreciate you for the
updates cos I never regret spending my data connection on the post you
provided thanks.

------
kgrushko
Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, React/Redux, Python (Keras, Flask), Haskell,
SQL, LaTeX

Email: kgrushko@tuta.io

Junior dev, quick to learn. Programming challenges welcome!

------
eof
Location: Digital Nomad

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: full stack generalist about 6 months into a transition to AI.
pytorch/fastai docker

Resume: github.com/gdoteof

Email: geoffgolder [a] gmail.com

------
s1nc4p
Location: Anywhere Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Php,
laravel, vuejs, nodejs, python, docker Email: s1nc4pp@gmail.com

------
pbhjpbhj
I don't understand why this -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19283152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19283152)
\- is dead. I get why the guy on -14 comment karma might be downvoted/flagged,
but there doesn't appear to be anything inherent in that comment that's bad?
What am I missing?

------
humility
Location: New Delhi

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.Js, React, Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, REST,
Electron

Github: navdeepio

Email: navdeep at mailbox dot org

~~~
vaibhavgupta28
Navdeep, can you please send your profile and LinkedIn to hr@voix.ai

------
funthree
Location: North America (Midwest)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: tblobaum [at] gmail dot com

------
ratsimihah
Seeking freelance work!

Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (ObjC/Swift/React-Native), Android (Java/React-Native), Web
(React), Back-End (Python/Django), macOS (Electron/React)

Resume/CV: [http://ratsimihah.com](http://ratsimihah.com)

Email: hery at ratsimihah dot com

------
TaylorGood
OC / LA / Remote

Sr. Visual designer

Http://taylorgood.com

Tg{@}taylorgood.com

------
mahmoudhossam
Location: Cairo, Egypt. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Yes. Technologies:
Python, Django, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Go/Golang, Kubernetes, Terraform.
Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoudhhanafy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoudhhanafy/)
Email: mahmoud.h.hanafy@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: See below.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\--------------------

Summary: Currently self-employed but interested in seeing what's out there.
I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of experience who can take web or
mobile projects from concept to completion. I can work with you to achieve
your business goals by creating minimal viable products, extending existing
apps, giving software architecture recommendations and by reducing defects in
your team workflows.

\--------------------

Experience: I've delivered solutions for well known names like Just Eat and
Triumph Motorcycles, created my own successful paid apps, managed teams as
lead developer and earned a PhD from Edinburgh University. My past
professional work has involved expertise in full stack development
(JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks
(Express, Vue, React, WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android,
iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and
website optimisation (performance, security & SEO).

\--------------------

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
custom subscription based payment system as well as researching and authoring
a guide on modern web best practices
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Implemented with TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
a digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. It features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Implemented with Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\--------------------

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my project portfolio,
client endorsements and more on my background.

------
agumonkey
I never really had real interviews (often I had connections so it was quick).

Is it possible to have training interviews ?

------
Nahorskip
Location: Minsk, Belarus Remote: Yes WIlling to Relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript Email: pavel.nahorski@rubyroidlabs.com
\----------------------------------

Hi Everyone, my name is Pavel and I’m with Rubyroid Labs.

For more than 5 years we deliver custom Ruby on Rails solutions to our
Customers, create MVPs and help with existing projects.

We provide Full-Stack developers on a full-time basis. Fixed Price, T&M,
Dedicated Team.

Our tech stack includes: \-- Front-end: HTML5; CSS3; jQuery; Ember; React.js;
AngularJS; Vue.js. \-- Back-end: Ruby on Rails; Amazon Web Services; Heroku;
Node.js; Rackspace. \-- Database experience: MySQL; PostgreSQL; MongoDB;
Redis. \-- Integrations: Various integrations including PayPal, Stripe,
Braintree, Linkedin, Facebook, etc... \-- Tests: Cucumber; Test Unit; Apache;
Capybara; RSpec.

You can check our selected cases: [https://rubyroidlabs.com/#our-
work](https://rubyroidlabs.com/#our-work) Clutch reviews:
[https://clutch.co/profile/rubyroid-labs](https://clutch.co/profile/rubyroid-
labs)

Feel free to email me if you have any questions or you have Ruby project our
team can help you with!

All my thanks!

Sincerely, Pavel

